
Physicist Sabine Hossenfelder's music video about Einstein's thought experiment - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDkfXCMDzZs
======
seycombi
Some more background info on her physics blog
[https://backreaction.blogspot.com/2017/04/catching-light-
new...](https://backreaction.blogspot.com/2017/04/catching-light-new-
video.html)

